# The Stimulus... Where Does It Go...



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

"I don't know how much money I have, but I do know how many pounds of money I have."- Ron Swanson 

I'll buy gold or silver...but that's just me.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

IF it ever comes, I'm donating it to the local volunteer fire department which exists solely on fundraisers and donations..


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

I pay too much taxes, so I don't get one. But why not just keep blasting checks out? We are beyond ever being able to pay our national debt back at this point anyways.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I think I do as well but we'll see....
Your suggestion is precisely what the Dem's want to do https://bit.ly/34KLWBu
Let's just print more, right ? I hope I'm dead in the grave, buried and long forgotten when this comes around to bite the USA squarely in the ass. Economy in shambles now, Un huh, just wait till the time to pay the piper arrives..


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

MNichols said:


> I think I do as well but we'll see....
> Your suggestion is precisely what the Dem's want to do https://bit.ly/34KLWBu
> Let's just print more, right ? I hope I'm dead in the grave, buried and long forgotten when this comes around to bite the USA squarely in the ass. Economy in shambles now, Un huh, just wait till the time to pay the piper arrives..



Income tax rates at or greater than 50%, capital gains taxes increased to income tax rates, surcharges placed on qualified plans 401(k) etc over a certain amount. I can see them coming up with some creative ideas to hammer us. I'll never see one but we will all pay for them.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Outdoorplay has 10% off on Aire rafts, IKies,ect right now for anyone looking to part with their check that way. I doubt the timing is a coincidence.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Nubie Jon said:


> Today I made a totally selfish, feel good decision... I donated (50% thanks Zach) of a rapid rung to a first responder. My stimulus check came and being (maybe) in the minority I still have a paycheck so I decided to donate a considerable portion of my stimulus to worthy causes (of my liking). Where are your checks going? This is not a contest or shame post..... certainly if you need it take it.... I feel it is a blessing and a way to share (I don't get to do to much of that) in my life... How about you?



Local food bank. They are hurting. I usually only give them a contribution once a year, but I got a bonus, so they get one too.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

MNichols said:


> I think I do as well but we'll see....
> Your suggestion is precisely what the Dem's want to do https://bit.ly/34KLWBu
> Let's just print more, right ? I hope I'm dead in the grave, buried and long forgotten when this comes around to bite the USA squarely in the ass. Economy in shambles now, Un huh, just wait till the time to pay the piper arrives..


The person to blame for the "shambles" is forcing his name to be printed on every check just to make sure you know he has total authority and is responsible for the "handouts". Dems only control the house. The "R"s control the Senate, Presidency and Supreme Court. Nothing can happen without the complete approval of "R"s.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

The truth is both parties are leading us to ruin. Might I suggest checking out the Libertarian party?


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

Also lucky to have a pay check, when it comes (I was willing to spend some pre-check arrival, but mostly waiting till it shows up) - 
Food Bank 
and local program shopping and delivering food to those who can't go out right now.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> I pay too much taxes, so I don't get one. But why not just keep blasting checks out? We are beyond ever being able to pay our national debt back at this point anyways.


How about the other $4T in quantitative easing?



theusualsuspect said:


> Income tax rates at or greater than 50%, capital gains taxes increased to income tax rates, surcharges placed on qualified plans 401(k) etc over a certain amount. I can see them coming up with some creative ideas to hammer us. I'll never see one but we will all pay for them.


The purchasing power of your retirement fund just went down by 20%. Yay!

This is bullshit.



DidNotWinLottery said:


> The truth is both parties are leading us to ruin. Might I suggest checking out the Libertarian party?



And everyone is following their team blindly. "Yay us!" "Boo them!"


All the Republican fanbois were mad at Obama when he overspent and shut down the government, but when big daddy cheeto does it, it's great.

They're all evil and in cahoots with each other. It's sickening.


And all we libertarians can come up with is stoned Gary Johnson and Vermin Supreme? VS isn't going to print checks, but he's going to give everyone a pony!


GJ was articulate in 2012, but too much pot after that baked his brain. He was a bumbling moron in 2016. I didn't even vote.


We're collectively fooked.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> We're collectively fooked.


Please be strong. We as a nation have survived wars, depressions, dust bowls...................

Just another week or so and perhaps we can begin to start smartly opening up. They are even describing the various methods and phases of a startup. We are well beyond thinking that all is hopeless. If fact only the weak might ever have been thinking like that. The sky in not falling!

I, and I see that most strong people, are practicing the hyper vigilance that is bringing this under control. Just mimic them and all will be fine going forward to keep this curve flat and down until a vaccine(fingers crossed) or other solution such as herd immunity or massive testing and quarantining succeeds. After all, some people say that by April it will just disappear.

And yes, I and all the most vulnerable should do their best to stay safe after opening. Then, the least vulnerable can resume their normal life and die at only the rate of the normal flu. Maybe just a little more than a normal flu but that is very "acceptable". After all, it is acceptable by some standards that the young die during war and the vulnerable die during pandemics. 

Speaking for myself and perhaps some of more vulnerable, a very heartful, thank you. We will do our part.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

GeoRon said:


> The person to blame for the "shambles" is forcing his name to be printed on every check just to make sure you know he has total authority and is responsible for the "handouts". Dems only control the house. The "R"s control the Senate, Presidency and Supreme Court. Nothing can happen without the complete approval of "R"s.


God Ron, you are such an ass! How can you blame this on Trump, he reacted much more quickly than any Dem wanted to. I guess you don't remember Pelosi and Schumer telling everyone to go about their business and hit the parades and Chinatown. The also called him racist, xenophobic and many other things for cutting off travel from China and Europe. The Dems were holding this bill hostage in the house until their demands were meant. The bill couldn't have passed without the house, either you are really stupid or an absolute liar.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

The GeoRon-19 virus spreading across the Buzz is best handled by washing your hands of it and social distancing.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

You prefer your Sheeple without teeth.

Baaa,

More later, I'm going sea kayaking locally.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

GeoRon said:


> More later, I'm going sea kayaking locally.


Quoted for the hypocrisy.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

griz said:


> Quoted for the hypocrisy.


LMAO.

I don't see his posts anymore as I have him on ignore, that's too funny!


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

GeoRon said:


> You prefer your Sheeple without teeth.
> 
> Baaa,
> 
> More later, I'm going sea kayaking locally.




Hmm....Sea kayaking locally in *Colorado*.
How does that work again?


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

GeoRon said:


> You prefer your Sheeple without teeth.
> 
> Baaa,
> 
> More later, I'm going sea kayaking locally.



Wow, from the guy who thinks we should publicly shame everyone who ventures out.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Please allow me to edit and refocus.

Another badge of honor. To be called an asshole by the Libertarian Party. A political party by definition that would rather you die than live to the end of this pandemic national crisis.

They have yet to give me my greatest achievement the medallion of sheeple of the libertarian party.

All political parties except libertarians have the unified purpose of minimizing suffering during this pandemic. I wish I could say to all libertarians kiss my eight ball or thirteen ball but for now cue ball ass.

Funny. I've perfectly obeyed every request with complete social respect but very sadly some MB respondents will never understand hyper vigilance. Sad that they have their own very selfish interpretation, do what ever pleases their selfish interests. 

I stand proud. What they promote is shameful. 

My life, the lives of the more vulnerable are threatened by some people who do not care and dismiss such concerns.

I stand proud to be a sheeple and asshole of libertarians. Thank you for that distinction.

Sad that MB libertarians will not hear this scolding of their disconcern of the future of our great nation. Please insert "libertarian" when appropriate in the following taunt. Thank you and pleasantly good bye libertarians. In case you miss it, I fart in your general direction.

Just saying. Don't take it personally.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSo0duY7-9s


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I don't see his posts anymore as I have him on ignore, that's too funny!



Ditto . My blood pressure and bullshit meter have both been low since I did that...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> And everyone is following their team blindly. "Yay us!" "Boo them!"
> We're collectively fooked.



It's the American way LOL...


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Yall keep arguing...I'm heading through the piceance basin for some horse and bird viewing them up to Cross Mtn...maybe see how far you can get into Dinosaur through the backdoor.

We can't beat this thing yet...there's about to be water, I can't go back to work yet.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

k2andcannoli said:


> Yall keep arguing...I'm heading through the piceance basin for some horse and bird viewing them up to Cross Mtn...maybe see how far you can get into Dinosaur through the backdoor.


Rawwrrr!! You're going to kill a busload of nuns if you leave your house!




> ...there's about to be water, I can't go back to work yet.


Amen. It's supposed to be 64°F and sunny here. the local water is calling me.


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

*In Keeping With The Spirit of The Original Post*



Nubie Jon said:


> Today I made a totally selfish, feel good decision... I donated (50% thanks Zach) of a rapid rung to a first responder. My stimulus check came and being (maybe) in the minority I still have a paycheck so I decided to donate a considerable portion of my stimulus to worthy causes (of my liking). Where are your checks going? This is not a contest or shame post..... certainly if you need it take it.... I feel it is a blessing and a way to share (I don't get to do to much of that) in my life... How about you?


Tracking down and purchasing hard to find PPE N95 pre filters for a 3M 1/2 mask double filter that I sent out last week. These (and more) are going to a relative that is an ER doc back in Maryland. No politics - just selfishly trying to keep a family member healthy/alive if possible. Also donating to a local food bank.


----------



## Steve Campbell (Mar 24, 2012)

I gave to college students that were working their way through college and lost a job.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

We have been doing what we can to keep everyone employed and paid on time. So far so good. We have benefited from local business owners offering us open warehouse space to store our overflow. 

We have donated coolers for flight crew EMS people to grab cold drinks out of at the airport, as they fly in a steady stream of people from the surrounding area. We have donated 70 masks. We quietly allowed various commercial river outfitters to cancel their Spring orders even though we had made their products already. 

I wouldn't say we are saints or martyrs but doing what we can when we can, and we have been humbled and honored by all the acts of 'community' we see here and and across the country and hoping some good comes from all of this sad, crazy disruption. 

Stay Cool, 

Jason Costello
CEO-Founder
Canyon Coolers


----------

